# April Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 April 2005)

Here are the entries for the April Stock Tipping Competition! Please let me know immediately if I have made any errors.  : 

RichKid CBH $0.27
crocdee MUL $0.021
canny NEO $0.051
son of baglimit HSN $0.43
Fleeta MGW $5.19
Mofra LAF $0.215
markrmau CSE $0.33
Porper BOC $0.89
el ninj0 ATX $0.072
doctorj FAR $0.094
knit 1 pearl 2 BPT $0.66
tarnor RTM $0.125
whisky6210 RDR $0.30
Jett Star VRE $0.285
kpgduras PRM $0.052
emily GME $0.195
dutchie MWR $0.045
Bingo HCY $0.020
DTM CVN $0.024

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2005)

Just in case you have forgotten, or you are are new and didn't know.... you can find the stock tipping competition page here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Also, please note the permanent link near the bottom of every page!


----------



## dutchie (14 April 2005)

Does not seem like there is much interest in April stock picking comp.

Understandably so. Looks like anyone staying in the black is doing well. 
Might be more bluechips selected in May comp!


----------



## markrmau (18 April 2005)

There are 2 positive and 17 negative tips.


----------



## Porper (23 April 2005)

Come on Canny and Richkid, a late surge to overtake BOC is fine by me, I hold both your picks.Neo I believe will have a big kick up the backside next week, time will tell.

I think just 3 positive picks so far in the comp reflects  the market sentiment at the moment very well.Volatility in a downtrend (maybe ?) = speccie stocks nosedive first.I have been using the overnight finish of the Dow to enter/exit, and if you pick the right stocks, lots of money to be made.Although not sleeping quite so well at night, wonder why.


----------



## Mofra (27 April 2005)

Given that highly volitile small caps are generally chosen for the comp its no surprise that the selections seem like a good litmus test for market sentiment.

Wouldn't mind taking LAF for the June comp, I dare say we can't choose stocks that far out though regardless of how much we lobby Joe


----------



## markrmau (29 April 2005)

And Richkid slaughtered the field with an overwhelming 3.7% (the only stock that came in positive   )


----------



## RichKid (29 April 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> And Richkid slaughtered the field with an overwhelming 3.7% (the only stock that came in positive   )




This really was a fluke! Just happened to get in by 1c and picked on a day that saw it drop to a low price. Just goes to show that a blue chip could have won it easy if someone had picked one of the few that went up. So with the market becoming choppier this comp will be wide open, no longer the exclusive domain of speccies. 3.7% is tiny!


----------



## canny (29 April 2005)

It was a shocking month - fancy being won by a stock that went from 27 to 28c!!!
It's not that we're all pathetic - just a bad month, and I hope no-one held their picks all month!
Should be easier in May - and god help us if it's not - there'll be stockbrokers jumping from high buildings!! LOL

Richkid - are you donating your prize to Bell Potter or Tolhursts???!!!!!!
They need help!


----------



## dutchie (29 April 2005)

Congrats Richkid - you predicted your win and sure enough you romped home.

Pity we weren't playing golf!


----------



## Joe Blow (29 April 2005)

We've had some great months in the stock tipping competition since it began last year with some entrants achieving amazing returns. 

This month, however, was not one of them!   

Here are the official results:

*    Entrant     Stock    Entry    Last    Gain/Loss    Return

1.      RichKid 	CBH 	0.270 	0.280 	0.010 	3.70
2. 	doctorj 	FAR 	0.094 	0.088 	-0.006 	-6.38
3. 	crocdee 	MUL 	0.021 	0.019 	-0.002 	-9.52
4. 	Porper 	BOC 	0.890 	0.800 	-0.090 	-10.11
5. 	emily 	GME 	0.195 	0.170 	-0.025 	-12.82
6. 	whisky6210 	RDR 	0.300 	0.260 	-0.040 	-13.33
7. 	knit 1 pearl 2 	BPT 	0.660 	0.570 	-0.090 	-13.64
8. 	Mofra 	LAF 	0.215 	0.185 	-0.030 	-13.95
9. 	Jett Star 	VRE 	0.285 	0.240 	-0.045 	-15.79
10. 	DTM 	CVN 	0.024 	0.020 	-0.004 	-16.67
11. 	son of baglimit 	HSN 	0.430 	0.355 	-0.075 	-17.44
12. 	canny 	NEO 	0.051 	0.041 	-0.010 	-19.61
13. 	Fleeta 	MGW 	5.190 	4.050 	-1.140 	-21.97
14. 	kpgduras 	PRM 	0.052 	0.040 	-0.012 	-23.08
15. 	Bingo 	HCY 	0.020 	0.015 	-0.005 	-25.00
16. 	dutchie 	MWR 	0.045 	0.033 	-0.012 	-26.67
17. 	markrmau 	CSE 	0.330 	0.235 	-0.095 	-28.79
18. 	tarnor 	RTM 	0.125 	0.080 	-0.045 	-36.00
19. 	el ninj0 	ATX 	0.072 	0.046 	-0.026 	-36.11

Congrats RichKid on being the only entrant in the black this month, with a return of 3.7%! Well done! Second place goes to doctorj on FAR with -6.38%. Even though he is in the red, it's still the second best result this month.

Guys, please contact me via PM regarding your prizes.

Lets hope we see some better results in next months competition! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Congrats RichKid on being the only entrant in the black this month,




Thanks Joe! but I have a feeling (and by looking at the depth) that CBH will be down on Monday, so I just made it. Poor Porper, I thought he deserved to win being so far ahead at the start. This market is crazy atm. Thanks for putting up the prizes Joe, next months should be better for all.


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 April 2005)

last!,


----------



## tarnor (30 April 2005)

only just. i reckon i've got the most wooden spoons over the months :/


wish you hadn't beat me to rtm for this month pick 

someday one of these all or nothing gamble stocks is going to come off and i'll see some green in the comp :/


----------



## Porper (1 May 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe! but I have a feeling (and by looking at the depth) that CBH will be down on Monday, so I just made it. Poor Porper, I thought he deserved to win being so far ahead at the start. This market is crazy atm. Thanks for putting up the prizes Joe, next months should be better for all.




Yes, good effort Richkid, deserved winner, also I did hold CBH until I was stopped out so rather you win than BOC, which has been exceptionally volatile to say the least.

One positive result isn't fantastic either, proves that picking these little tin pot companies in a volatile market isn't the way to trade for real.Maybe a good lesson for some of us newbies.

I'll have to watch from the sidelines this month, I forgot to enter before I went away this weekend..............Damn.:screwy:


----------



## el_ninj0 (1 May 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> I'll have to watch from the sidelines this month, I forgot to enter before I went away this weekend..............Damn.:screwy:




Trading hasn't started yet this month though, so mabey Joe could still add you?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Trading hasn't started yet this month though, so mabey Joe could still add you?




I have decided that I will accept all entries posted until midnight tonight.

Since the market doesn't open until tomorrow I am going to extend it for this month since it seems a few people have missed the deadline.


----------



## Porper (1 May 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I have decided that I will accept all entries posted until midnight tonight.
> 
> Since the market doesn't open until tomorrow I am going to extend it for this month since it seems a few people have missed the deadline.




Good on ya Joe,I haven't really got one, just had a search on my secret charting software though 
and came up with a little gem.

PIF for me please Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> Good on ya Joe,I haven't really got one, just had a search on my secret charting software though
> and came up with a little gem.
> 
> PIF for me please Joe.




Ooops... please post it in the May entry thread thanks Porper!


----------

